# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  2-4-4: خير الأمور في "كلاسيكو الكأس" الهجوم

## محمد السيد

*"يوروسبورت عربية" تقرأ عوامل الفوز لكلا الفريقين  في الكلاسيكو، إذ أن أربعة عوامل تصب في مصلحة "البارسا" وأخرى ترجح كفة  مدريد، فيما تطرح عاملين يجب على كلا الفريقين تفادي الوقوع بهما مجدداً.*     أظهر العبقري البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو مدرب ريال مدريد أسلحة  هجومية من نوع آخر يسعى لاستخدامها مبكراً في المباراة النهائية لكأس الملك  أمام الغريم التقليدي برشلونة، والأمل يحدوه لتكون حارقة وخارقة ومتفجرة  في شباك الحارس فالديز لأن كلاسيكو الأربعاء مختلف تماماً عن سابقه في  الدوري ولا بد من فائز.                 ويتطلب النهائي التاريخي هجوماً مدريدياً على أعلى المستويات  التكتيكية لمواجهة جحافل برشلونة التي لا ينقصها سوى التركيز في المعركة  واستثمار فرص اقتحام دفاعات الريال التي يحرسها البرتغالي بيبي الذي كان  نجم المباراة الأخيرة بين الفريقين في إياب الدوري وأحد أهم أسباب التعادل  1-1 رغم أن الكتيبة الملكية لعبت بعشرة لاعبين.                    "يوروسبورت عربية" تقرأ في عوامل الفوز لكلا الفريقين في الكلاسيكو  الثاني من أصل أربعة الممتدة حلقاته حتى الثاني من مايو/ أيار المقبل، إذ  أن أربعة عوامل تصب في مصلحة "البارسا" وأخرى ترجح كفة مدريد، فيما تطرح  عاملين يجب على كلا الفريقين تفادي الوقوع بهما مجدداً إذا أرادا الكأس،  وذلك على النحو التالي:

----------


## محمد السيد

* عوامل فوز برشلونة*            العامل الأول: تشافي وانييستا، فعندما يكون كلاهما في الميدان تدخل  الطمأنينة إلى قلوب عشاق البارسا خصوصاً أن كلا اللاعبين له وزنه في  الملعب ويشكل وحده قوة ضاربة في الملعب فكيف إذا تواجدا معاً على خط واحد  وتبادلا الثنائيات السريعة والتمريرات الحاسمة.                 العامل الثاني: خطة المدرب بيب غوارديولا، فالمدرب الإسباني الشاب  تعرف على الطريقة التي لعب فيها خصمه مورينيو، وأيقن قوة مدريد والأسلوب  الذي قد يكرره المدرب البرتغالي في مباراة الكأس خصوصاً بعد مباراة إياب  "الليغا" والتي لم يتعامل معها غوارديولا كما ينبغي أمام عشرة لاعبين من  مدريد.                 العامل الثالث: الخيبة الكبيرة للاعبي النادي الكاتالوني تجبرهم  على تقديم أفضل العروض في الكأس لأن المباراة ستتوج الفائز باللقب، ويدرك  برشلونة أنه لم يطمئن عشاقه على أداءه في إياب "الليغا" بعدما طهر دون  فعالية في المنطقة الأمامية على النقيض تماماً من المباريات السابقة بين  الغريمين.                 العامل الرابع: أرضية ملعب فالنسيا "ميستايا" الخاص بنادي فالنسيا  التي تدعم أداء برشلونة بسرعة نقل الكرات على الأرض وذلك على العكس تماماً  لما جرى مع البارسا في استاد "برنابيو" بمدريد والتي أفقدت اللاعبين  اتزانهم، بحسب التصريحات الأخيرة للاعب الكاتالوني بوسكيتس.        * عوامل فوز مدريد*            العامل الأول: دهاء المدرب مورينيو الذي يخبئ في جعبته الكثير، وقد  فاجأ العالم في إياب "الليغا" بخطة دفاعية محكمة أمام خصمه اللدود وعطل  ميسي وديفيد فيا في الأمام، وفي الوقت نفسه خلق فاعلية مثلى للفريق رغم أنه  لعب بعشرة لاعبين منذ الدقيقة 52، لا سيما في الشوط الثاني حين أشرك  أدريبابور وأوزيل اللذين خلقا عمقاً هجومياً وكانا وراء التعادل المثير رغم  قلة الاستحواذ على الكرة.                 العامل الثاني: عودة الروح للاعبي وجمهور مدريد بعد الأداء المتميز  للفريق والفاعلية في تشكيل الخطورة على مرمى فالديز، ويقود المهمة النفسية  للاعبين المدافع العملاق بيبي الذي فرض على زملاءه اللعب برجولية وأداء  قتالي منقطع النظير.                  العامل الثاني: الخيارات التكتيكية، فقد تكون الأوراق البديلة في  جعبة مورينيو أقل تأثيراً من غورديولا إلا أن الأول يمتلك لاعبين أفضل في  الناحية التكتيكية وينفذون التعليمات ليكونوا ضمن منظومة دفاعية وهجومية في  الوقت نفسه كما شاهدنا بنزيمة وأديبايور في المباراة الماضية.                 العامل الثالث: الحارس الفذ إيكر كاسياس، يشكل النجم الإسباني  الدولي بمفرده نصف الفريق الملكي وأحد أهم العناصر الأساسية في الفريق، ولا  بد من وجوده من أجل الفوز فهو قادر على التصدي لأصعب الكرات بخبرته وقوة  شكيمته في الملعب.                 العامل الرابع: الضربات الثابتة، التي يتقنها رونالدو بخطواته  المدروسة وتوجيهاته الهندسية لمسار الكرة صوب المقصين الأيمن أو الأيسر لهز  شباك فالديز من مختلف مواقع التسديد، وقد تلعب دور الحسم في نهائي الكأس.         * عاملان سلبيان*            العامل الأول: إذا أراد برشلونة الفوز عليه التخلي عن كبرياءه الذي  استمده من الانتصارات المتلاحقة وخصوصاً على ريال مدريد، كيف لا؟ وقد لعب  الفريق المباراة الماضية بلا روح للانقضاض على كاسياس وتمزيق شباكه.                 العامل الثاني: إذا أراد ريال مدريد الفوز عليه اللعب بجدية  والابتعاد عن تعجرف كريستيانو رونالدو وعصبيته كما على المدرب مورينيو  الدخول إلى المباراة بتشكيلة يقودها الألماني مسعود أوزيل في منطقة  المناورة برفقة رونالدو وسامي خضيرة.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شكرا اخى على الموضوع

----------

